# How to welcome new members...



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

In the last month over 6,000 woodworkers have joined. How do we know who these new members are so that we can give them a warm LJ welcome? I know that A1Jim used to welcome every new member to the site. How did you track them Jim? I think everyone should get a welcome and a big hug.
Cricket, is there anyway to spot these new woodworkers? How did A1Jim used to do it?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

How about dropping this guys profile page a welcome. http://lumberjocks.com/Woodverine

I personally vouch that he is 1. a real person, 2. a woodworker, and 3. a good friend of mine for 20+ years. Finally got him to join after posting my last project. Saw him yesterday and he graciously welded up my steel frame for the TS cabinet I am currently working on.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> How about dropping this guys profile page a welcome. http://lumberjocks.com/Woodverine
> 
> I personally vouch that he is 1. a real person, 2. a woodworker, and 3. a good friend of mine for 20+ years. Finally got him to join after posting my last project. Saw him yesterday and he graciously welded up my steel frame for the TS cabinet I am currently working on.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


It's not him I worry about.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

> How about dropping this guys profile page a welcome. http://lumberjocks.com/Woodverine
> 
> I personally vouch that he is 1. a real person, 2. a woodworker, and 3. a good friend of mine for 20+ years. Finally got him to join after posting my last project. Saw him yesterday and he graciously welded up my steel frame for the TS cabinet I am currently working on.
> 
> ...


AlaskaGuy, I'm worried about woodbutcher also. How did you spot him? 1 or 2?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> AlaskaGuy, I m worried about woodbutcher also. How did you spot him? 1 or 2?
> 
> - caboxmaker


The LJ called woodbutcher hasn't been active since 2011.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

> AlaskaGuy, I m worried about woodbutcher also. How did you spot him? 1 or 2?
> 
> - caboxmaker
> 
> ...


Maybe that's why I'm concerned about him. He's not a real person…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Maybe he's a ghost


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Go to the "Pulse" Page. Click on "Profiles" all of the New Members are listed there. Good Luck sorting out the "Wheat" from the "Chaff". I don't do it anymore. To much "Chaff".

You can also go to the "Jocks" Page. There is No "New Members" Category shown at the Top but if you scroll to the bottom it shows the Newest Members right up to the last few minutes.

Unfortunately there is also "Chaff" in there as shown here.










Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> AlaskaGuy, I m worried about woodbutcher also. How did you spot him? 1 or 2?
> 
> - caboxmaker
> 
> ...


He WAS a Real Person until 2011, as mentioned above. Of course he could be back on here with a Different Name, maybe a closely related Name to his Old One.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Really, really good avatar. I'm thinking of changing mine. Maybe to Buddha or Allah. Probably Allah since A comes before B or J.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Which woodbutcher are we talking about?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Really, really good avatar. I m thinking of changing mine. Maybe to Buddha or Allah. Probably Allah since A comes before B or J.
> 
> - caboxmaker


Good thinking boxmaker! I stretched that one up to get it to fit on here. Maybe I'll try and do the Avatar Only at the right size if you like it that much. If I do Ill Post it on here.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Really, really good avatar. I m thinking of changing mine. Maybe to Buddha or Allah. Probably Allah since A comes before B or J.
> 
> - caboxmaker


Good thinking caboxmaker! I stretched that one up to get it to fit on here. Maybe I'll try and do the Avatar Only at the right size if you like it that much. If I do Ill Post it on here.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay! I done dood it! It's approx. 200×200 pixels. I took out some Shadow, Lighten it just a bit, etc. etc.

I took of the bottom, something I didn't notice before. "In Memorium Of" UH O)H!!!

Here you go My Friend:










Regards: Rick (I "Saved It" if you want me to change it for you.)


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Rick, they could be brothers.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

But for the King:


----------

